# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الروت و مستلزماته(Root any Device) جــديــد Kingo ROOT V1.4.0

## Shamseldeen Victory

*Launch android_root.exe*1    *Click on Save file and wait until the end of the download* *    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *2. Run android_root.exe*    *Click on the .exe file and begin installing* *  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *3. Follow setup instructions and run Android Root*    *Follow the instructions to finish installing الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] and begin to run* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*         *How to الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Your Android with Kingo?*      *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *Download, install and launch*     *Free download Kingo Android Root, install it on you computer (Windows only), and then launch it. Make sure you have Internet access.*         *Connect your device via USB*     *Make sure USB Debugging mode is enabled on your Android device and allowed from your computer. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*     *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *Click "ROOT" and wait*     *Read the notification carefully and be aware of the risks involved in الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] process.*          *Root Succeeded*     *Click "Finish" to reboot your device. Voila! Your device is now rooted by الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Android Root.*    *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*        *download**
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *

----------

